# Lowrance structure scan



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Well Lowrance structure scan has been out for a couple of years. What do you guys think out there? Good, bad, or in between? Looks like it could be very helpfull in finding rock piles and wrecks and mapping out structure on the near shore bite. I understand that the side scan does not readily pick up fish, but does show structure very well. Just looking for your 2 cents worth.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

theres some great stuff bout them on dr.sonar.com videos and how they work. you tube has some vids on there to. be sure to get the gen 2, way beter features.. my opinion. great for if your on a new lake, but if you already know the lakes you fish prolly wont help much. will see exactly why the fish you caught were there. and yes if there set up right you can see everything from shad to fish themselves.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I like mine. I'm still learning but I think it's great. I'm not sure where you got the impression won't show up fish but if you scroll down to the threa titled "screen shots" you'll sen plenty of fish in the pics.
Personally I think it's best for finding and marking structure so You won't use it everytime out but it is handy.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Those guys are telling you right. I have a HB unit and I won't knock Lowrance. I used mine all of last year. I can't say that it really helped me catch more fish yet but I know it will. I am such a creature of habit and beat the banks for bass. I do like to go cruising slow and finding things. That is a new sport in itself. I fish Piedmont and found all kind of stuff. i know it will pay off when I put it to use. HB just came out with a great update. It makes HB even better. Either unit, get all that you can afford.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I will be using at erie quite a bit. Not overly concerned about the sidescan marking fish, more interested in finding the rock piles and little things that noone else is seeing, mostly thinking that it will really up my game on smallies. I spend a lot of time trolling for walleyes and come across humps & rockpiles that are not marked on maps and would like to be able to go back and mark them acurately. have you tried using your unit in rough water?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Even in Erie I could see the side scan coming in handy. If work and area with multilpe passes you could mark rocks brush, whatever with the SI/DI and come back with GPS and fish later. The SI just gives you the ability to look at and mark a larger area.

Marking the fish is just a bonus. 

I never thoght about the rough water. I hope to find out how it does in June.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I user the hummin bird side scan, I love it, it really helps locating downed trees and how far out a tree goes that is down on a bank.

Has anybody noticed a difference between lowarnces and hummin birds side scanning?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

KWaller said:


> Has anybody noticed a difference between lowarnces and hummin birds side scanning?


I think both units have their followers and the differences of the units are probably actually less than touted on the net. The more I read, the more I see where each can have their advantages.
I think the real key is to learn which ever unit you decide to buy.


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Structure scan is great even in open water Erie applications. It allows you to really dial in changes in bottom content (gravel to mud/sand, whatever) which attract fish and mark high fish and bait that you wouldn't see on your normal sonar. The downscan is great for helping distinguish between bait and walleye as well. Its not all about just seeing trees and boulders that bass fisherman are most interested. - Ryan Buddie


----------

